# Neo question



## Heather (Jul 22, 2008)

I thought someone here posted photos of a Neo with green tipped petals but now I cannot find it. I looked at Orchid Source too, to no avail. Any idea who posted or which variety it was? I think I may want one...

Thanks!


----------



## Shadow (Jul 22, 2008)

Are you looking for this thread? Or for something different? http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8711


----------



## Heather (Jul 22, 2008)

Nope, but thanks Shadow, it was another green Neo - just with green on the tips of the petals. I have a Hisui (why I want another greenish one!)


----------



## Jorch (Jul 22, 2008)

Suikaden? or Yamadori Midori?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 23, 2008)

Sounds like suikaden Heather.


----------



## Heather (Jul 23, 2008)

Yep, thanks, that's what it is, I finally remembered this afternoon that I had seen it on ebay. Thanks Tom!


----------



## DukeBoxer (Jul 24, 2008)

Heather, you saw that a few days ago on ebay, right? I bought one of those, plus the 'Tamakongo' and a 'Tensho' from him. Good prices too. The 'Tensho' is cool, it's small growing, with upright leaves and the spur on the flower comes out the front of the flower. In a book I got from him too it's called 'Tenshin' but it looks the same. There are also a few with 3 spurs that I saw, they look like little devil flowers, pretty neat!


----------

